# 12/29/08-12/30/08 Report (Rigs)



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

:banghead after hitting theback button like a BIG dummie :banghead 

Took off from Sherman Cove about 3PM on the 29th towards the Rigs. We had a good following seas, so the trip out was pretty good. That all changed when we arrived at the Petronius, super confused seas around this rig. We managed to jig up 5-6 good BFT's, The weather was calling for the wind to lay down, so we decided to hit the Marlin rig. The BFT were busting the surface for a few minutes then they would disappear. We just jigged them andcaught about 12-15 more, released more than we kept. After getting the snot beat out of us by the seas, we decided to try and get a few Z's. Mark put a small BFT on a shark rig and we started the drift. Strong West to East current and NE wind made for a slow drift. 5 hours later, we only drifted 5 miles from the Marlin with nothing on the shark rig.

We then trolled back to and around the marlin, noting. so we headed towards the neptune. The seas started o lay down about 9AM, s things are looking up. Nothing between the Marlin and Neptune, made a trip around the Neptune, and a Bonito slams the Cedar plug in the white water. repeated this 3 more times and 3 Bonito on at a time, we head towards the small rigs around the MP 255. After donating several of those expensive Jigs to davy Jones, we decide to move on.....

The seas are getting better now, so we try a new spot on the way back to pensacola. AJ and Snapper heaven. I caught the LARGEST snapper I have ever seen, Got her vented and she ran tote bottom like a scolded dog. :banghead I should have taken her picture I say to myself:banghead Mark says you should have take a picture of "that one":banghead:banghead:banghead I must have forgotten I had a camera, I did get several shots though.

Enjoy,




























This sunset was so cool, I have never seen a "V" in the sky like this before. To bad the picture does not show what it looked like:banghead










later,


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

Good job Jim.

You really should have gotten a pic of that snapper. Those are rare you know, might never catch another one.


----------



## JoshH (Sep 28, 2007)

Sounds like a fun trip. Why didnt you put out a couple swordfish rigs instead of the shark rig?


----------



## Coryphaena (Oct 2, 2007)

Glad you got out, Jim! Nice pix of the sunset & glad it laid down for you out there.... Thanks so much for the fish! That was so awesome of you to share, and I can't wait to cook it up for the party- you added my personal favorite to the menu.


----------



## bonita dan (Oct 3, 2007)

So,no picture of the snapper huh Jim? Dang it,forgot what they look like.  Glad to hear ya finally made it out.


----------

